# Short Men vs Overweight Women...Who has it Harder?



## Topical storm (Mar 30, 2013)

In today's society short men typically get the short (no pun intended) end of the stick. Ceo's are typically taller than the average man, short men have been dissed in public mercilessly by women without any second thought and are sometimes referred to as "not real men". Despicable and harsh as it may seem, Overweight women have a lot of obstacles as well. They are prone to judgement and cackling on sight. Shopping for clothes is difficult, and men outright reject them with no remorse. Overweight women are prone to use sex or be demonstratively more sexually open to lure a man. This however can effect her self esteem and cause further damage to her psyche.

Well my question is who has it worse? If you are able, share some stories on how you are affected or have witnessed actions pertaining to a short man or overweight woman.


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

It's a bit hard to compare - women can lose weight. The men can't grow. I've never known a woman to publicly 'dis' sort men mercifully or suggest they are in any way not real men.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

They both have their own set of issues to contend with as all humans do. It is not a question that has any real answer.


----------



## Wiserforit (Dec 27, 2012)

I'm the same height as Napoleon.

I never had any issues with it. Same with so many other things in life. I was told how hard it was to be a teenager. Huh? 

When I moved into a new neighborhood and nobody knew me then the first time they picked sides for football, I was one of the last chosen. But one game was all it took to change that notion.

If you run your own business then there isn't much issue with your height in picking the CEO. If you are publishing in peer reviewed literature they don't even know who you are when they are reviewing your research. GPA, ACT, GRE scores - all on ability, not height.

Insofar as girls - yes, I do discriminate against tall girls. I do not find them very attractive. So what concern is it of mine if that isn't reciprocated? I wish them well. Plenty of tall guys, plenty of shorter girls. And wow, short powerful girls just make me gasp. :smthumbup:


----------



## BjornFree (Aug 16, 2012)

Silvio Berlusconi is 5 feet 4 inches and the man is a legend


----------



## Suspecting (Jan 8, 2013)

Short men have it worse of course. Reason: they can do nothing about it.

Another matter is though what is considered short for men. In some parts of Europe men's average height is around 5'11" - 6", which is considered tall in other parts of the world.


----------



## jd08 (Nov 20, 2012)

It's what you make of it. I'm 5'7" and don't have issues. It's more about confidence. 



Suspecting said:


> Short men have it worse of course. Reason: they can do nothing about it.
> 
> Another matter is though what is considered short for men. In some parts of Europe men's average height is around 5'11" - 6", which is considered tall in other parts of the world.


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Suspecting (Jan 8, 2013)

jd08 said:


> It's what you make of it. I'm 5'7" and don't have issues. It's more about confidence.
> 
> 
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yes of course. Not my point exactly though. Take two equally good looking men in a bar. The other is short, the other is tall. Most women will go talk to the tall man. Take two equally beautiful women. The other is thin, the other is overweight. Most men will go talk to the thin woman. However the overweight woman comes back year later and has lost weight. She is the new thin girl now while the short guy remains short.

Ok that was a bad story.


----------



## courseplotter (May 8, 2012)

EnjoliWoman said:


> It's a bit hard to compare - women can lose weight..


Some of them won't.


----------



## KJ5000 (May 29, 2011)

For getting laid, short men might have it tougher. A woman can always get laid no matter what the scale says.

For relationships I think a heavier woman may have it tougher. 
A woman ready for a serious commitment or marriage can overlook height (no pun intended) if the guy's got it going on in every other way.

Some guys might see a heavy woman getting even bigger down the road after a few kids so....

You can't force sexual attraction even if you love someone dearly.


----------



## courseplotter (May 8, 2012)

KJ5000 said:


> For getting laid, short men might have it tougher. A woman can always get laid no matter what the scale says.


True and astute.

It's the quality that is in question.


----------



## Waking up to life (Nov 29, 2012)

I would have to say that short men have it worse, because as stated, they can't do anything about it.

Now I'm gonna say that for short people in general, there is an automatic subconscious judgement others make about them at first sight: they take short people less seriously. It's true. I'm a woman (not overweight) and I'm 5' tall. I've always been thought to be younger than I am...which is great now, but when I was 24 and people treated me like I was 14, it wasn't funny. When I got my first job as a nurse, a patient's family came into her room while I was in there and they asked if I was a volunteer. I said no, I'm her nurse. The guy just kept saying "no...no way you're old enough to be a nurse" like he truly thought I was lying. He didn't respect me as a competent nurse.

So I think my whole life as a short person, I've had to work extra hard to be taken seriously. I call it "chihuahua syndrome"...I have to bark louder and show my teeth more to be heard. I would think short men have an even harder time being taken seriously upon first impressions.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

OMG chihuahua syndrome....thank you for a laugh.

Though what you are describing sounds so irritating. And I'm going to remind myself not to mention anyone's height to them, as it could be a sensitive issue even if to me it just seems like an innocent remark. 

Now that I'm thinking of it, a group of friends of mine have one very short friend in the group and the group does relentlessly tease her about it. She is so beautiful and fun and good natured and she always just rolls with it, makes it cute. I think it is part of her power, her schtick. But now that I've read your post, I'm going to ask her if it bothers her instead of just assume.

I think she'd be offended if I asked her if she could relate to the term "chihuahua syndrome"! lol!


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Overweight women have it harder in our society. I've been both a slim (physically fit) woman and an overweight women. There is definitely a difference in the way people treat you. There are plenty of short men in my family. They are in the 5'4" range with very athletic builds. They've never indicated problems. Heck, one of them is a very decorated Navy Officer (and many times second in command on a deployed ship).


----------



## NewM (Apr 11, 2012)

Overweight women have it easier simply because they can start watching their diet and lose that weight while short men can't do anything about their height.


----------



## Suspecting (Jan 8, 2013)

Since you mentioned army/navy, there are some places where you can actually be too short for the job. Like a mortar man.

I think shorter men have easier time approaching women in general because many women will put short guys in the 'friend zone' by default instinctively and there is necessarily no pressure to perform.


----------



## kittykatz (Feb 22, 2013)

I don't want anyone to take offense to this, but to be completely honest, I generally don't have a lot of compassion for overweight people, so I'm going to have to say that short men have it worse.

Before anyone jumps on me, let me explain myself. Short men can't do anything about their height, overweight people can lose weight. I know, some overweight people have medical problems or are on certain medications that make it hard to lose weight... but that still doesn't mean it can't be done. Noone is saying you have to look like a supermodel to be considered healthy or "normal" but I believe anyone can lose weight if they are truly determined. The problem is some overweight (SOME, not all) people don't want to put forth the effort to go for a walk or to give up their favorite meals/snacks... I personally know plenty of overweight people who complain about being fat and will get so easily offended over the issue, but yet they refuse to do anything about it. 

So it may sound harsh, but I just generally dont have a lot of sympathy for bigger people. I feel like most of them have chosen to make themselves that way, just like theyve chosen to not do anything about it. A short guy doesn't choose to be short... just like a man doesnt choose to be bald. One of my biggest pet peeves is when I see an overweight person making cracks about someone being bald... and that seems to be totally acceptable but then if someone even dares to mention something about a person's weight, then they should be crucified for it. The way I look at it, if someone has a flaw about themselves that they didnt choose and can do nothing about, then anyone who makes fun of them for it is just ignorant and insensitive.


----------



## OrangeCrush (Sep 12, 2012)

i think the short men have the harder time, because weight is something you can change. maybe not easy, but it's not set in stone; most people can lose weight if they really work at it. there isn't much to do for getting taller though.


----------



## Wiserforit (Dec 27, 2012)

Waking up to life said:


> I would have to say that short men have it worse, because as stated, they can't do anything about it.


That's what is so odd to me. I don't see how there is any need to do something about it. No more than needing to do something about being tall. 



> I would think short men have an even harder time being taken seriously upon first impressions.


Well what difference does that make? I love when people underestimate me. They always look so silly for having done it.

My wife is 5'0" too. Mostly what she gets is guys trying to sneak peaks at her rear end.


----------



## LovesHerMan (Jul 28, 2011)

We are short, too, and I hate the word "diminutive." Reporters always use that word to describe a short person as if that is somehow less critical. Just come right out and say the person is short!


----------



## Suspecting (Jan 8, 2013)

Wiserforit said:


> That's what is so odd to me. I don't see how there is any need to do something about it. No more than needing to do something about being tall.


See most women prefer taller men which makes short guys the underdogs and life harder. Women think taller = better genes for the babies. I'm sure the ladies on this forum will confirm this if they are being totally honest. Also the issue not being taken seriously. People listen to the tall guy next to the short guy instead.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

From what I've seen, short men tend to overcompensate for their height in other areas of their life and it works wonders for them.
Most short men I know are very successful in businesses.
They are not CEO's,
They OWN the business and they have baad attitude!


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

I think shorter men have it harder. In my country, people are getting bigger. What was once considered chubby is now considered average. It's not unusual to see children who weigh more than what I weighed at the same age. So being overweight isn't a social disadvantage. 

Recently, I was looking at an old Life Magazine, from the 1950s. There was a story about an overweight woman trying to lose weight. She stood out at the beaches, stores, and restaurants, but had she been magically transported to 2013, she would look average. She was considered obese then, but size wise, I think no one now would bat an eye at her. 

I've written about our family friend "David" before. My husband and I've known him for about 15 years. David must be exactly 5 feet tall, but haven't ever asked him. I know he's quite shorter than me. He's a personal fitness instructor who is very popular at the gym where he works. He's in great shape. He's a nice guy, but hasn't ever had a steady girlfriend. Even though the ladies aren't that tall in my part of the world, they still tend to give the short shrift (no pun intended) to men who are less than the average height.



Suspecting said:


> See most women prefer taller men which makes short guys the underdogs and life harder. Women think taller = better genes for the babies. I'm sure the ladies on this forum will confirm this if they are being totally honest. Also the issue not being taken seriously. People listen to the tall guy next to the short guy instead.


I'll admit it. I prefer someone taller than me. The guy I dated before my husband was a Marine, but in heels, I was taller than him and maybe it's petty or shallow of me, but I wanted someone taller than me. There's no way I'd tower over my husband in any pair of heels. His height was one of the things that attracted me to him. I also dated a guy who was 6'4" and that was definitely too tall for me.


----------



## JCD (Sep 2, 2012)

I'm a taller guy. I notice that people listen to my opinion FAR in excess of what my actual intellect deserves.


----------



## AnnieAsh (Aug 22, 2012)

JCD said:


> I'm a taller guy. I notice that people listen to my opinion FAR in excess of what my actual intellect deserves.


Maybe it is just because you are so pretty!


----------



## JCD (Sep 2, 2012)

AnnieAsh said:


> Maybe it is just because you are so pretty!


Well, of course there's that too...but I didn't want to brag...


----------



## sandc (Dec 15, 2011)

Short overweight men have it hardest. Ask me how I know. 

I'm only 5'3" and it used to bother me a lot. Then I hit my 40's and now I Just don't give a crap what anyone thinks about me. I like me, my wife (who is taller than me) loves me, and my boss who is well over 6ft tall is intimidated by me.

Maybe I don't have it that bad after all.


----------



## Wiserforit (Dec 27, 2012)

Suspecting said:


> See most women prefer taller men which makes short guys the underdogs and life harder. Women think taller = better genes for the babies. I'm sure the ladies on this forum will confirm this if they are being totally honest. Also the issue not being taken seriously. People listen to the tall guy next to the short guy instead.


So? Women also prefer men who can kick ass, are more intelligent, better looking, make better money, etc. 

I haven't been turned down by any girl I approached in my lifetime. The homecoming queen/head cheerleader was my g.f. in high school and the only difference since then is that they have been smarter. 

Well, people will believe what they want to believe. I guess my life was hard. Poor me. :smthumbup:


----------



## gbrad (Jul 20, 2010)

The overweight women have the potential to lose the weight. Short men are just stuck being short. I feel bad for short men.


----------



## MeditMike80 (Dec 29, 2012)

I'm short, 5'4, and never had a problem scoring dates before I was married. I just stuck to women my height or shorter.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rob774 (Sep 27, 2010)

Sorry, to me... this isn't even close.

DOn't get me wrong, i know there are some women out there, who won't even look at a man who is shorter than them. My wife, at 5'7, said she had no interest in a guy shorter than her. But to me, let a handsome (Brad Pitt type), charming, 5'5 guy come through the door, who is doing well financially... i don't think he hill have many issues dating.

Now take a woman, pretty face, nice charm, equal success but she's 5'7 250lbs.... i think she's going to have waaaaaaaaaaay more challenges than him. If anything, she may find herself with some guy that is willing to "deal" with her weight, just because she allows him a better lifestyle than he would be able to do alone.

Put it like this, most of my female friends growing up that were seriously overweight than and now... most, most are still single today, and i'm almost 39.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

5'-8.5" here, so I'm not "short" but not tall either. I love short women but they normally go for the tall guys. I like short/petite/thin but don't need all three, I just find a woman who is smaller than me in atleast one dimension attractive to me, but all of my history before divorce was with bigger girls :/ (at least as big as I in those dimensions) anyways now I'm seeing a 5'-0" beauty and will say that we fit incredibly well together 

To me a more relevant question is not which have it worse short men vs obese women, rather guys with small stature vs "big" girls (tall, thick, heavy)


----------



## Zig (Oct 6, 2012)

I agree with most of the other posters.

I'm not saying that it isn't easy for overweight women, but they can still get men (maybe not an investor/underwear model). My friends who are short (under 5.5') are basically screwed for life. Women never notice them and confidence/charm/humor DO NOT work. It is really depressing.

I'm 6' 4" and I've had problems when I was younger because I was growing and all the calories I took in went to making me taller so I was very skinny. Plus, I had pale skin and wore glasses and acne. I still got interest but girls were usually pretty merciless. 

What this taught me was that you have to give them a taste of their own medicine. I guess I've become more attractive as I've gotten older but I'll always remember how girls treated me when I was younger.


----------



## OrangeCrush (Sep 12, 2012)

I also think that either way, preferences don't have to be set in stone. i prefer if a guy is taller than me, yes. most of the guys i've dated have been 5'10-6'1". My partner is 5'10" as well. 

But I've also dated a guy who was 5'5" and another who was 5'7", even though I like taller guys than that. I also had a huge crush on a guy who was shorter than me- i don't know exactly how tall he was but i'm 5'3" and he was a few inches shorter. I found out he was a drug user so I never tried to date him, but if not for that I totally would have gone for it. If you asked me about guys in general, I like them within a few inches of 6'. But when I found a specific guy who was gorgeous and wonderful and happened to be shorter, that didn't matter. 

Just because people have preferences for taller or thinner or whatever, doesn't mean they can't be swept off their feet by someone who is different from that.


----------



## LouAnn Poovy (Mar 21, 2013)

Suspecting said:


> Yes of course. Not my point exactly though. Take two equally good looking men in a bar. The other is short, the other is tall. Most women will go talk to the tall man. Take two equally beautiful women. The other is thin, the other is overweight. Most men will go talk to the thin woman. However the overweight woman comes back year later and has lost weight. She is the new thin girl now while the short guy remains short.
> 
> Ok that was a bad story.


Bad story, maybe. But I liked it! 

On the flip, I'd talk to the shorter guy. Why? Because I'm short!


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

I'm a short guy, 5'-8" but I haven't found my shortness to be a major handicap. It is true that probably more than 50% of women want to be with a tall guy and I know certain women have excluded me by that alone. However, there are MANY women who are very desirable and HOT for whom tallness is just not an issue.
I've dated some pretty hot chicks. In my case, I help make up for some of the shortness with being in great shape, especially for my age. Most men my age, it's very very hard to be really fit. As I say, I've dated some hot women and height was never even mentioned in our relationship ever! I dated one beautiful gal who was a tad taller than me and she would call me gorgeous and was madly in love, wanted to marry me. So. moral of the story; everything said here is pretty much true, but it just as depends.


----------

